
A Look into HTML6 – What Is It and What It Has to Offer? - evo_9
https://www.script-tutorials.com/a-look-into-html6-what-is-it-and-what-it-has-to-offer/
======
lioeters
The article is kind of a waste of time. It's from 2014, based on an abandoned
idea [0] that never went anywhere.

However, I would like to mention posthtml [1] which is an actual practical
tool for "transpiling" HTML.

[0]
[https://github.com/OscarGodson/HTML6](https://github.com/OscarGodson/HTML6)

[1]
[https://github.com/posthtml/posthtml](https://github.com/posthtml/posthtml)

------
gscott
Back way far back when I worked at a company that just started using
databases... someone in the company decided it would be a good idea to have
every table in the database start with tbl. So tblCustomers, tblPages and so
on.

Quickly we figured out that was a terrible idea so from then on those tables
still existed but new tables would be just named normally.

It looks like HTML6 is taking this same approach. It is a webpage using html
so lets prefix everything with HTML:. Only to figure out it is a webpage with
html, it is all html, now we need HTML version 7 to strip out this out and go
back to normal.

